# Mayday/Buck Female



## greenespits (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a mayday/buck cross female. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should breed her to?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok well what are you trying for what do you plan to bring to the breed with a breeding? do you have a goal besides just having some puppies?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

if you don't know which way to go... you don't have goals within your program... don't do it.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

heres a suggestion.

please leave the breeding to the professionals that already do it. the breed is already way over bread by back yard breeders. enjoy your dog for the dog it is, and if you want another or two, spend the money. the point of owning these dogs is not to make money, they are to love and cherish. You as an owner need to attempt to preserve the breed and do whats best for the breeds best interest, which is not breeding your animal.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

OK so you want to breed this dog Why???? Makes no sense to me


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

greenespits said:


> what I should breed her to?


Absolutely nothing.


----------



## pitbull501 (Dec 20, 2008)

Man did he pick the wrong topic to start with on this site lol


----------



## hmlykins (May 15, 2009)

A stuffed dog  Please don't breed!!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I wonder if he'll come back now? hehe


----------



## hmlykins (May 15, 2009)

Probably not! lol


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

nope but i guarantee the question will be asked on at least 3 more forums


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

shoot it will be asked on here again within the next week, along with what kind of pit do I have, can you tell his bloodline, ect ect ect


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> shoot it will be asked on here again within the next week, along with what kind of pit do I have, can you tell his bloodline, ect ect ect


exactly!!!!!!


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

We need this animation added to our smilies.........:woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

DogsLife said:


> We need this animation added to our smilies.........:woof:


:rofl::rofl: For sure!!!!!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> shoot it will be asked on here again within the next week, along with what kind of pit do I have, can you tell his bloodline, ect ect ect


I'm going to call it, 2pm today CST someone will post in the GD section asking about one of those questions. Odds anyone??


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Im closing the thread, I feel this could be a troll post. The OP ask a question and does not come back to see the answers, and a question we all feel is ludicrous. If they want to ask again so be it.


----------

